# Suche LCD TV 42-46Zoll mit nativ 100HZ



## AMG38 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

für meine neue Wohnung suche ich ein TV-Gerät, doch bei den Mogel-Hertzangaben werde ich selbst nach Einblicke in die Datenblätter nicht schlauer, ob das Panel nun nativ 100Hz hat oder doch weiterhin 50Hz, dass mit Firmeninternen Formeln hochgepusht wird. Gibt es da irgendwie eine Lösung mit den Firmenspezifischen XMR oder MCI Angaben die native Frequenz herauszufinden ? Bei Geizhals kann ich zwar einen nativ 100Hz Filter einsetzen, allerdings sind viele Modelle entweder veraltet oder sau teuer. Es müssen doch bestimmt Geräte um die 650€ geben, die ein natives 100Hz Panel verbaut haben oder ?


----------



## Fossi777 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hab vor Kurzem nen 40 Zoll Toshiba L7 günstig bekommen ( 380 eur ) der hat schon 100 hz nativ, sehr gutes Bild aber nen schlechten Prozessor.... 

Also nix wenn man öfters Smart TV nutzen möchte, deswegen guck lieber nochmal für 650 Eur bekommst du sicherlich was besseres...

Ab 400 hz aufwärts kann man davon ausgehen dass er nativ 100hz hat, gibt auch schon ein paar mit 200 hz,  die ein 100hz Panel haben...


----------



## AMG38 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ganz so leicht ist das leider nicht, hab mich etwas durch lange Forenbeiträge durchgeboxt und die Hersteller sind nicht mehr ehrlich, was das angeht. Was ich erfahren konnte ist, dass z.B. LG bei ihren "800Hz MCI" Geräten native 100Hz Panels verbaut. Selbst die 400 oder 600MCI Geräte haben immer noch 50Hz Panels (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die aber nicht alle in Deutschland erhältlich sind) 

Toshiba soll da wenigstens etwas transparenter sein, sodass die native Frequenz immer die Hälfte von ihrem ClearScanRate Wert ist. z.B. Toshiba L5400U 240Hz ClearScan -> 120Hz... 120ClearScan -> 60Hz

Ich denke das sinnvollste für mich wäre darauf zu verzichten und im Fachhandel vor Ort den Eindruck holen.. Auf diese FakeWerte kann man sich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du jetzt die Frequenz mit der das Panel intern angesteuert wird/arbeitet oder die Bildwiederholfrequenz mit der der Fernseher per HDMI angesteuert werden kann?


----------



## AMG38 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die interne, echte, native Bildwiederholffrequenz.. Quasi wie bei Desktop-Bildschirmen, ohne softwareseitigen Schnickschnack und ohne Zwischenschaltung von schwarzen Bildern. 

Aber was für einen Unterschied macht das externe ansteuern denn ? Soweit ich weiss, kann man doch ein 50Hz Display auch maximal mit 50Hz betreiben bzw. ansteuern, sei es über hdmi oder dvi oder displayport.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Unterschied ist sehr groß.

 Interne Ansteuerung mit hoher, interpolierter Bildwiederholfrequenz:

 Beispiel:
PC->HDMI 60Hz->TV->Videoprozessor->120Hz eDP->Panel

 Das Panel unterstützt 120Hz und wird "echt", intern mit 120Hz angesteuert aber eben nur intern; jedes zweite Bild ist interpoliert. Das Ergebnis ist natürlich qualitativ schlechter als ein natives 120Hz Signal und das Hochrechnen bedingt einen hohen Inputlag (bei Spielen relevant).

 Externe Ansteuerung mit hoher Bildwiederholfrequenz:

 Anderes Beispiel:
PC->HDMI 120Hz->Scaler-> 120Hz eDP->Panel

 Hier steuert der PC den TV direkt mit 120Hz an und das Panel wird (im Idealfall ohne lagbehafteten Umweg über einen Videoprozessor) direkt an das Panel weitergeleitet. So werden (die meisten) PC Monitore angesteuert aber nur die wenigsten TVs bieten diese Möglichkeit wenigstens optional. Zum Spielen via PC wäre das natürlich optimal, im normalen TV Betrieb ist das aber völlig unnötig da es sowieso praktisch kein Video-Quellmaterial mit mehr als 60Hz gibt, auch Konsolen schaffen bekanntlich nicht mehr als 60Hz (wenn überhaupt).

 Da eine hohe externe Bildwiederholfrequenz im TV-Normalbetrieb also weitgehend unnötig ist legen die Hersteller praktisch keinen Wert darauf obwohl die Implementierung sehr einfach und in der Praxis vielfach sehr einfach wäre und oft wohl nur eine Firmwaremodifikation erfordern würde. Ob TVs mit einer hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz angesteuert werden können ist oft wenn überhaupt nur im Kleingedruckten zu erfahren und man kann sich kaum ganz sicher sein.

 Wertvolle Hinweise in den technischen Daten:
 -(maximale) Vsync-Frequenz (Vertikale Synchronisation) 100Hz oder größer, meist 60Hz
 -Frame-Sequential 3D Modus (dieser kann unter Umständen als 120Hz Modus "zweckentfremdet" werden; leider ist dieser Modus nur im PC Bereich verbreitet und bei TVs daher kaum zu finden)
 -1080/100p oder 1080/120p (wird man so kaum finden)

 Wenn man in den "normalen" Technischen Daten auf der Homepage nicht fündig wird kann man die Bedienungsanleitung oder Testberichte zu rate ziehen.

 Technisch besitzen jedenfalls alle TVs die Shutterbrillen-3D unterstützen wenigstens ein 120Hz Panel. Was aber noch lange nicht heißt das sie auch mit 120Hz angesteuert werden können.

 Es kann sein das ein TV auch "inoffiziell" 120Hz (oder wenn nicht 120Hz dann doch wenigstens mehr als 60Hz) fähig ist obwohl das nirgendwo verzeichnet ist. Hierzu muss der TV einfach mit einer per Grafiktreiber erzwungenen hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz angesteuert werden. Vielleicht funktioniert es.

 Mir ist allerdings kein konkreter aktueller TV bekannt von dem ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann das er 100/120Hz eingangsseitig unterstützt.


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2014)

-----


----------



## AMG38 (23. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal danke für die guten Infos 
aber das macht die Sache leider komplizierter  , denn im Prinzip will ich nur einen Fernseher, der bei schnellen Szenen oder schnellen Kameraschwenks keine Schlierenbildung hat, AAAABER gleichzeitig wollte ich einen HTPC basteln, der dann im Wohnzimmer direkt an das TV angeschlossen wird. Zocken wollte ich damit auch (hin und wieder). 

Das was ich im Prinzip nicht möchte sind eben die Schlieren.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2014)

Kompliziert ist alles und dummerweise reden die Hersteller häufig nicht Klartext, technische Daten sind unvollständig und oft (bewusst?) verwirrend oder enthalten pseudo-Features.

In deinem Fall ist wohl jedenfalls nicht so wichtig das der TV auch mit 100/120Hz angesteuert werden kann auch wenn es wünschenswert wäre. Generell haben moderne TVs jedenfalls sehr reaktionsschnelle Panels, meist sind sie reaktionsschneller als die Panels der meisten PC Monitore. Ein sicherer Hinweis auf ein Panel das wenigstens intern mit einer hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz angesteuert wird und sehr reaktionsschnell ist ist Shutter-3D. Das heißt aber nicht das nicht-3D fähige oder Polfilter-3D fähige TVs generell keine reaktionsschnellen Panels oder solche die mit hoher Bildwiederholfrequenz angesteuert werden können haben.

Wenn du Zwischenbildberechnung nutzen willst dann musst du beachten das es hier erhebliche Qualitative Unterschiede bei der Umsetzung gibt.

Wenn du mit dem TV auch spielen willst ist natürlich auch der Inputlag als mögliches Problemfeld dazu.

Um mal ein konkretes Modell vorzuschlagen... Ein Toshiba 50L7363DG wäre denke ich etwa keine schlechte Option für dich, denke ich.


----------



## Fossi777 (24. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt ich hab einen 40 Zoll Toshiba dieser Baureihe. 100 hz nativ, 8ms Reakionszeit ( beim 50 zoll sind es 6,5ms ), 
kein Inputlag auf PC Einstellung und die Bildqualität ist wirklich aussergewöhnlich gut in dieser Preisklasse....

Nur der Prozessor ist eben extrem langsam. Umschaltzeiten von ca. 1 sec bei normalen SD Sendern und 2-3 Sec bei Sendern die über den CI+ Slot laufen....

Alle Smart TV Funktionen sind darurch auch extrem langsam. z.b. bis die You Tube App geladen hat dauert es ca 1-2  min. 
Wenn du damit klar kommst kann ich ihn weiterempfehlen, am besten liest du dir mal meine Renzesion auf Amazon durch, ... hoffe das hilft dir weiter....

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Toshiba 40L7333DG 102 cm (40 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full-HD, 200Hz AMR, DVB-T/-C, CI+, WLAN, Smart TV, HbbTV) silber/schwarz


----------



## iPlutonium (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin leute, welcher Fernseher ist besser ? 

Lg: LG 42LB650V 106 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 500Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S, CI+, Wireless-LAN, Smart TV) silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Samsung: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE40H6270-LED-Backlight-Fernseher-schwarz-silber/dp/B00IVX9N6A 

Wo unterscheiden die beiden sich, ich möchte gerne 3D, SmartTV, sehr gutes Bild, welcher Fernseher würde die drei Punkte erfüllen ? Wenn ihr noch andere Fernseher zur Empfehlung habt immer her damit, Budget liegt so bei 400-450€.

Mfg Mike


----------



## AMD x6 (25. Oktober 2014)

Deine Frage kann man so nicht beantworten.Du musst schon selber zum Elektromarkt dich wenden und selbst entscheiden welche von beiden dir mehr zu sagt.Ich habe beide Modelle schon selber getestet und finde,das ist aber nur meine Meinung,dass der Samsung der bessere von beiden ist,weil schnellere Reaktionen und besseren PCU.Vom Bildmaterial sind beide gut.Übrigens ich habe mich für Toshiba 48L5443Dg,entschieden,weil es sehr gute Angebot gab.Für 399€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2014)

Du solltest dir auch die Frage stellen ob 106cm/42" Diagonale nicht zu wenig sind. Bei einem halbwegs normalen Wohnzimmersitzabstand ist das jedenfalls der Fall bzw. der TV ist bestenfalls absolut untergrenzwertig.


----------



## iPlutonium (25. Oktober 2014)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> Deine Frage kann man so nicht beantworten.Du musst schon selber zum Elektromarkt dich wenden und selbst entscheiden welche von beiden dir mehr zu sagt.Ich habe beide Modelle schon selber getestet und finde,das ist aber nur meine Meinung,dass der Samsung der bessere von beiden ist,weil schnellere Reaktionen und besseren PCU.Vom Bildmaterial sind beide gut.Übrigens ich habe mich für Toshiba 48L5443Dg,entschieden,weil es sehr gute Angebot gab.Für 399 kann man nicht viel falsch machen.



Okay da werde ich Montag oder in laufe der Woche zum Saturn oder Media Markt fahren und werde mir mal da ein Eindruck machen,  hab auch auf der Homepage geschaut ob die Fernseher an meinem Media Markt in der Nähe vorzufinden sind und sie sind es.  

Mfg Mike


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2014)

Beachten muss man das die TVs in der suboptimal hellen Umgebung eines Mediamarkts einen etwas verfälschten Bildeindruck liefern, insbesondere im Bezug auf den Kontrast aber auch im Bezug auf die Farbqualität.


----------

